# Boyanga= Bugenga



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The fish that we may find under the name Psammochromis riponiannus is first of all not this species at all and doesn't belong to this genus at all neither, but most important it doesn't come from Boyanga( wich doersn't exists on the lake) but from Bugenga near Entebbe. So we should call this fish Haplochromis.sp"Bugenga" if we want to really stick with the reality.
xris


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

your research is amazing.

are you going to send some over the pond to us???


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I thinl this fish is relatively well established in the US, we only have a male and 4 females in France  
xris


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Was this the group you were speaking about xris?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=254708


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

cichlid-gal said:


> Was this the group you were speaking about xris?
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=254708


Yes absolutly, Lawrence Kent who brought this fish told me that it lives over rocks surrounded by sand at Bugenga, in Uganda so now we should call it sp.Bugenga
I have an article that I can send for free talking about H.riponiannus in aquarium, in this article there is a pic illustrating this species that is by far too much different in many aspects to the fish named riponiannus in the US hobby, that's why sp Bugenga seems more accurate.If yu want to read it, just send me yur email adress. :thumb: 
xris


----------



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

Why not have the article posted on this site?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I asked to the author if we can.
xris


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

any word on if the author will allow you to post it here? if not ill give ya my email id love to read it


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

ok no problem


----------

